# New to The Forum



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Howdy, I'm new to PT. About 3 years ago i had to move for work and didn't know anyone in my new town nor did i have a place to trap that was close. But i have made a few friends and have some land to trap and hunt on now. I'm excited to get back on the trapline and i have found alot of great info on this forum already! looking forward to sharing some of my hunts and catches with everyone!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have ya River_Rat86. Looking forward to hunts and catches! Pictures are great too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum River_Rat86.


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Ruger, I have a question for some "seasoned trappers" I bought some traps i found on craigslist. 16 leg holds and a 110 coni for 25 bucks. sounded to good to be true and it was....but i got them anyway. there was several coil spring victors that are complete. but 11 of the traps had been stripped. They didn't have any springs. got them home and polished off the rust on the pans until i could read one. Ended up having 11 Triumph 1 1/2 Long springs (minus the long spring). Anyway is there any place i can order spring to make them work or should i just mark it up in the lost column and put them on the wall in my man cave? One of the conservation tags was dated 1941.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

check these guys out,

http://www.kaatzbros.com/index.php

under foothold trap parts they have some long springs that you might be able to adapt. Take a hard look at the jaws of these traps, are they stamped steel or cast? Post a picture of one.

Triumph traps are old and finding exact replacement springs is going to be a real issue.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I was wondering if they were old enough to be collectables?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

WELCOME TO PREDATORTALK.COM 86 From high up in the Great Colorado Rockies. You'll like it here---bunch of great guys & gals, and strait up info.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site River_Rat86


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT River Rat, enjoy the site and its great members.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to PT, River_Rat86, it's foothold not leghold ok...leghold is a bad word...bad, bad, bad


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks All. Here is a photo


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Ruger said:


> I was wondering if they were old enough to be collectables?


probably, but would be more collectable in complete condition


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredator said:


> Welcome to PT, River_Rat86, it's foothold not leghold ok...leghold is a bad word...bad, bad, bad


leghold is still the accepted term, I was giving the website's menu name, I still prefer leghold........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

River_Rat86 said:


> Thanks All. Here is a photo


looks to be stamped steel jaws, they seem to be in really rough shape. with all that rust are the jaw edges pitted? Thant would cause springs to catch on the jaw edges when trying to close. In their day Triumph made very good traps.


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Put 6 Duke DPs out tonight. My friend i hunt with picked up 1/2 a dozen. Anxious to see how they work. I got 3 "foot hold" water sets out, and 4 trusty Coni bucket sets. Its a short line for now and we got a late start this season but its all about having fun right? Thanks for all the input once again. Oh yea, almost forgot. We got permission to trap a creek and a pond full of rats and beaver. Gonna start on it monday and maybe get some Yote/Fox sets out this week (Never trapped them before). With the busy life being a young married man with one kid and another on the way i just havn't had time to relax and have a hobby. I feel like little kid on Christmas Eve every evening when i get back to the house lol. and the added bonus is that my 2 1/2 yr old daughter loves going with us.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

welcome 2 pt thats good take them with u all that u can i sure do and love it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* welcome and Good luck on the trap line---sb*


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well just an update.. Last week was slow. Only got one grinner but i have gotten 4 raccoons in the last 2 days. only have 9 traps out. Put 4 beaver sets out in a creek last today and going to put 3 more in tomorrow (Couldn't find my tags today). Still having a blast and my daughter is loving it. Thanks for all the help from everyone so far. I'll get some Pics up in a few days. Stay safe, Have fun, and good luck Ya'll!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update, good to hear your daughter is enjoying herself........


----------

